# Pairing Passionfruit



## bekazu

I am working an a dessert with passionfruit and would like other opinions on flavor pairings. I love passionfruit paired with raspberry, dark (semi-sweet) chocolate, white chocolate or almonds. To make the dessert easier I would like to use gianduja to make an accent piece. Gianduja doesn't require tempering so it would shorten prep time and require a little less skill as I'm not totally confident in the tempering skills of all the pastry cooks.

So... the question is:

What are your thought on the pairing of hazelnuts and passionfruit?


----------



## chris.lawrence

A little on the acidic side I would think chef. When I think passion fruit, I think peach, violet, lightly flowery, fruity. The dominant earthy flavour of cooked hazelnut i would suspect of being a little strong- I would think a lighter nut, such as almond- with its traces of cherry-like "benzaldehyde" would work much better if you wanted to use a nut.

Personally rather than going earthy, if you're adding chocolate I would emphasise the flowery notes; violet, rose, orange flower, geranium, which I think would balance the richness of the chocolate a little better.


----------



## bekazu

That matches pretty closely to what I was thinking. Thanks for the input!


----------



## homemadecook

I completely argee with you!


----------



## bossacafez

passionfruit is a tropical fruit so it goes really well with things like mango, coconut or pineapple. i also think pairing it with milk chocolate is an ingenious combination, thx to pierre herme!


----------

